# New Rush news...



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Rush | HOME

Music News, Reviews, Articles, Information, News Online & Free Music | Billboard.com

New single out next week, album out in June, new tour dates announced "shortly"...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome.

I see every album and tour with these guys as a gift.

If they decided to hang it up tomorrow, they've already given their fans more than anyone could hope for.

The critics and Rolling Stone be damned.

If I had to pick a single rock group as my favourite, it would be Rush.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I see every album and tour with these guys as a gift.
> 
> ...


What he said...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well said Mike.

It's good to see these guys still putting it out there.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

The Fan-Pack edition can be per-ordered from the UK.

I got my order in!

http://bit.ly/Rush-Fanpack

On sale a full three weeks before the regular UK album release date. Classic Rock Presents Rush - Clockwork Angels (fanpack edition) features the new album in full plus a 132 page magazine that forms the "ultimate sleevenotes" to the new album, with extensive and exclusive interviews with Neil Peart, Geddy Lee and Alex Lifeson

Inside is everything you need to know about Clockwork Angels: full track by track rundown by the band, an interview with producer Nic Raskulinecz, long time cover artist Hugh Syme and more - all with exclusive unseen shots.

PLUS! 
Gene Simmons on Rush in the 70s
Live rig and set-up - all the technical info you could possibly need!
AND: The band's full back catalogue reappraised by former producer Terry Brown, Manic Street Preacher and superfan Nicky Wire, Steven Wilson (Porcupine Tree) and more.

All of this plus a Rush Keyring, Giant double sided poster and the long-awaited new album from Rush!

Also exclusive to My Favourite Magazines you can be a part of Rush history by pre-ordering your copy today and receive a limited edition poster featuring your name.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a teaser for the new single coming out on April 19th. This kicks ass!

[video=youtube;g9Tj77nwaPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9Tj77nwaPw&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Here's a teaser for the new single coming out on April 19th. This kicks ass!


Yeah, you said it!! This'll be good.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That clip sound awesome! I'm sold.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Loving the preview and looking forward to the new album.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am digging them getting back into a little heavier shit


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Full song now available (streaming & on youtube)

[video=youtube;ZN3fySNvz78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN3fySNvz78[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I got chills! They're rocking their asses off on this! I can't wait for the full release... and tour!


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

My super duper special edition fan pack arrived from England today.

It was put together by Classic Rock magazine and was available on pre-order.

View attachment 1065


Cover was wrinkled inside the package. Grrrr

View attachment 1066


They put all of the pre-order purchasers' names on a poster.

View attachment 1067


There's me...

View attachment 1068


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Top Canadian scientists are now studying ways to keep Rush alive for another 50 years minimum.



(or at least until I kick the bucket)

Every Rush fan should watch Beyond the Lighted Stage (I think that's the right name).

What a great bunch of guys. 

If ever there was a case of the sum being greater than the parts, Rush is it.

For me the album that rocked me was Fly by Night


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

2112 and hemispheres for me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

2112 and Farewell to Kings.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

sulphur said:


> 2112 and Farewell to Kings.


As they say in Welland, "Hoh hoh, yessir!"


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I got into them around Hemispheres, the earlier stuff still evades me though I did see them live around '75. One of the greatest bands ever. Unlike some bands who become lauralresters and self-parodies, these guys just continue to grow and produce.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I was in highschool during the Hemispheres release.

I caught that tour when it came to Sudbury. 
The problem was that it was on a Wednesday night, school night, ugh.

I do remember being in awe at the three of them pulling off tunes from their albums note for note.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

Milkman said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I see every album and tour with these guys as a gift.
> 
> If they decided to hang it up tomorrow, they've already given their fans more than anyone could hope for.


I'm of the exact same mind. I was super happy to see the Time Machine tour. Wouldn't have surprised me one bit if that was their last tour. I'll see this one for the same reason.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

One of the great bands of all time IMO. Just look at the career length, the albums, the tours and the three of them as individuals. Rock icons for young kids to look up too. No major drug and booze problems. Hard workers and each dedicated to their instrument and fans. Yes, they are Canadian and we are proud of them but even if they were not, you have to give them due respect.


----------

